# Jungle Python Enclosure from Corner TV Unit



## crosswire (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi All,

Venturing on what I'm sure will be an interesting journey! Hoping some of you helpful folk can provide some advice. I have a corner TV unit which I am going to convert into an encolsure for our two beautiful Jungle Pythons.

I was thinking of doing something a little different to give them some more height (see draft plans below). Happy to hear anyones input regarding potential temperature issues. Another obvious issue may be getting the glass for the front cut in an odd shape?


I have plenty of polystrene etc to build a fake rock wall etc. Have been reading many threads in here with great interest!
Now I need to confirm what I want before I go hacking away at this thing. Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome to the never ending trials and terrors of DIY enclosures. 
I assume the sketch is a "front" view? The only problem I can see is that the top won't be as cool as the bottom because you have the globe for the bottom under the cool end for the top.. You may need to "over ventilate" the cool end of the top one just so there's no excess of heat buil up


----------



## crosswire (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, front on view. Getting the temperature gradients right was one of the worries. Playing with the ventilation is a good idea!

Thanks.


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 5, 2011)

This looks great! I love the split in half idea that youve done!
Are you planning on breeding your two jungles one day?
If so, maybe one of the horizontal parts of the "split" could be a separator. By that I mean you could have a slot that you can put in or pull out to open up or block off an entrance into the two different enclosures..


..if that makes any sense!


----------



## crosswire (Nov 6, 2011)

briiiziii said:


> Are you planning on breeding your two jungles one day?



Yes, I plan on breeding them next year.



briiiziii said:


> If so, maybe one of the horizontal parts of the "split" could be a separator. By that I mean you could have a slot that you can put in or pull out to open up or block off an entrance into the two different enclosures..



Great idea! Will have to think about how I can do this.

Cheers.


Anyone know of any good glass places Southside of Brisbane?


----------



## briiiziii (Nov 6, 2011)

No worries, it's not my original idea though!
Have a look at this thread...A guy named "Wokka" did it for his olives.
Maybe ask him how to do it?
The specific post is post #9

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...sion-42/cage-requirements-adult-olive-173365/


----------

